# Alex's Gain - by Fanedfox (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG)



## fanedfox (Jan 6, 2010)

_~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG_ - When Nats mom wont bless his marrying a skinny workout girl a friend suggests appeasing her prospective mother-in-law by gaining weight. Guess what happens!!

*Alex's Gain 
By FANedfox ​*
Alex walked over to the chaise next to her best friend, Jordan, and sat down. Jordan noted her dour expression said "Hey what's up?" 

Alex sighed, "Nat and I got back from his family's house last night." 

"Oh, how did it go?" 

"Not very well, Nat's mom still does not like me. She virtually ignored me all weekend. She even made a couple of snide comments about how skinny I am. But not so that Nat or his dad could hear her."

Alex was almost in tears. She had met her boyfriend's mom a few months ago. She was startled when she met her at how heavy she was. Nat's mom weighed nearly three hundred pounds and was only five foot three inches tall. That didnt matter to Alex, but when Nat introduced her his mom barely acknowledged Alex, simply looking her over and then just sighing. 

The problem was that Alex knew Nat would not ask her to marry him without his mother's approval - not just grudging approval, but genuinely liking her future daughter in law.

"So what did Nat say on the way home?" asked, a concerned, Jordan. 

Alex started to cry, "He is worried that his mom does not like me at all. She does not like slim women or girls, she thinks that slim women are always "hunting" for a new guy."

Jordan looked over at Alex. She thought, "Alex is such a sweetheart and Nat is a super guy, a little chubby in the belly, but still not bad looking. He comes from serious money too. He and Alex would be set for life as soon as they are married. If only Alex could somehow appease her future mother in law she would be set."

Jordan knew Alex wasnt after Nat for his familys money  she had never even mentioned it in all ther conversations about how much they had in common. Theirs was a genuine soul mate relationship for all the right reasons. She decided to probe a little deeper and inquired "Alex, let me get this straight. Nat's mom was making comments about how skinny you are?" 

Alex sniffed, "Yes she thinks I am way to slim for her Nat. It seems to her that skinny girls are little sluts!" 

"Alex, what are you going to do? Nat is a super guy and I know he adores you, you need to figure out what it will take to get his mom on your side."

Jordan, who is what politely would be called a little chubby at five foot three and one hundred and forty pounds, looked at Alex. She weighed only one hundred and three pounds with the same height as Jordan. Jordan giggled. 

"What". Alex asked annoyed that Jordan thought the situation funny. 

"Alex, if Nat's mom does like you because you are so slim, why don't you just gain some weight."

Alex looked over at her friend. Jordan pot belly was sticking up in the air a bit, as Jordan liked to eat large lunches. Her boobs were round and plump in her halter style top and her thighs bulged out of her bikini panty bottoms. Alex considered Jordan as being fat. Alex absent mindedly rubbed her hand over her flat belly, running her finger under the waist band of her bikini brief.

Jordan asked, "Well?" 

Alex looked over," I don't know. I have worked out so hard to stay slim and in good shape. But Nat really isn't into exercising very much. I don't know if I want to get fat too." 

"Alex, you don't have to get really fat, just put on some weight, see what Nat's mom reaction is. If she starts warming up to a plumper you, then maybe you should put on more weight. I mean who are you saving yourself for? You adore Nat and he you. So what does it matter if you weigh a bit more?"

Alex thought for a moment. "She has a point there. If Nat's mom only objection to me is my figure, then that is something I can do something about." 

She turned and replied to her friend "Jordan, you know that might be a good idea. Nat and I are going to see his family again in a few weeks. I could gain some weight and see if his mom is any nicer to me." 

Jordan giggled, "Great I will "coach" you to help you gain." 

Alex giggled, "Alright, but I don't want to get really fat, ok?" 

Jordan crossed her fingers under her chaise where Alex could not see them, "I wouldn't do that to you Alex. But its lunch time, we might as well get started on your gain."

The girls went to Carl's Jr. a few blocks away, in Alex car. They bought huge bacon/cheese burgers, fries, milk shakes and ice cream sundaes. They went back out by the pool and Jordan had Alex eat as fast as she could. "Alex, you need to eat fast, don't let your stomach feel full too soon." 

Alex managed to pound down all of her lunch, though she felt like she would explode, she was so stuffed. 
"Burp, oh Jordan, I am so full!" groaned Alex. 
Jordon looked over with glee at her protégé. Alex's belly was bloated. "Just lie down Alex, you will feel better soon. What are you doing for dinner?" 

<Burp, hic> 

"Nat is taking me out to dinner tonight. But I am so stuffed I think I might cancel." 

"Oh no you don't Alex, you need to keep eating. You will feel better by dinner time and you need to show Nat that you are eating more, too."

Alex dozed for a while. Then she left Jordan and went up to her condo to get changed to go out to dinner. She did feel less full as the afternoon progressed and soon was actually hungry again. While in the shower she did feel the bloat in her abdomen, which didnt really feel all that bad. She got dressed and waited for Nat.

He arrived a few minutes later and hugged Alex. He thought "Whoa, I actually feel a bulge in her belly, I can feel her panties through her dress." 

Keeping his observation to himself Nat spoke as if he hadnt noticed a thing. "I hope you are hungry tonight Babe, we are going to Angelo's for dinner." 

Nat loved rich Italian food. He expected Alex as usual to order a salad at Angelo's, but that wasnt to be the case tonight.

They arrived and were seated. A plump waitress came over, "May I take you order?" 

Nat smiled, "Yes, a bottle of wine, and an order of the deep fried mozzarella sticks, some bread and olive oil too, please." 

The waitress smiled and went to get their wine and appetizers. Nat was looking at Alex, thinking, "Alex did not protest one bit about what I just ordered." 

The appetizer and wine arrived and the couple started to munch on the rich food and wine. To Nat's delight, Alex ate several mozzarella sticks and nearly half the loaf of fresh bread, dipping it into the rich olive oil. The waitress reappeared and took their order. Nat ordered lasagna and Alex ordered pasta and Alf redo sauce . When their entrées came both laid into their food. 

Alex was thinking, "Man. I am going to get so stuffed tonight. I hope I don't get sick. Nat is being very discreet about my eating more." 

Nat was thinking, "Wow, I don't know what's getting into Alex, except more food of course. I have never seen her eat like this. She really seems to be enjoying herself."

Nat and Alex finished their entrees, the waitress dutifully cleared their plates and asked, "Would you like to order a dessert?" 
Nat did not even think about it, "Yes please we will both have the cheesecake with a selection of sauces, please." 

Alex just smiled, but was thinking, "Oh my goodness, I am going to explode!" 

But, despite her fears Alex managed to eat her entire serving of the cheese cake, smothered with caramel and chocolate sauces.

Nat helped an engorged Alex up from her chair. She was stuffed, bloated, a little drunk and turned on. She pressed her bulging abdomen into Nat's belly. "Nat, dearest, that was the best meal ever!" 

Nat could feel Alex's rock hard belly pressing against him and replied. "Alex, I really had a nice time tonight. I am so glad you enjoyed yourself so much!"

Nat and Alex walked out to his car hand in hand. Nat helped Alex into the front seat. To himself he swore that Alex's belly was seriously bloated. They got to Alex's condo; since it was a week night he just walked her to her door. They kissed, Nat ran his hands over Alex's body, feeling her bikini panties digging into her and how taught her belly was. Alex could feel Nat's hands caressing her bottom cheeks and hips. 

"Thanks for a great evening, Alex," he said.

Oh no, the pleasure was all mine," replied his girl friend.

Nat looked at her for a moment, thinking, "Man, I hope this keeps up! This was one of our best dates. No whining about how fattening the food is or picking at expensive entrees." 

They kissed and Alex opened her door, "Talk to you tomorrow, love you dear!" 

She went in and closed the door. She leaned against the door, she ran her hands under her dress and started to caress her engorged belly. "Oh my, I ate so much today! I have never eaten that much in a single day before." 

Alex pulled off the dress letting it fall to the floor. She went in the bathroom and was startled by the bloated image looking back at her. "My belly is huge! I look as fat as Jordan."

Of course it wasnt true. Jordan was nearly forty pounds heavier, but Alex;s belly was distended. Alex took off her lingerie and changed into a biking panty and camisole and got in bed. She rubbed her belly until she fell asleep.

The next morning Alex showered and dressed. She was about to skip breakfast when she remembered what her new "mission" was. On the way to work she picked up a latte and pastries, which would now become a daily habit. She attended the weekly office meeting and even ate a couple of donuts, something she never did in the past; this too would become a habit of the "new" Alex.

Jordan called and they went out to an extended lunch, something salaried workers such as Alex could do since they on occasion dealt with clients. . Alex almost forget and nearly ordered a salad, but Jordan corrected her, and she ordered a large cheese-burger, fries and a regular Coke. On the way back to the office, they stopped and got ice cream sundaes. 

Later in the week Alex decided she liked her new routine and dropped her gym membership online. She also began occasionally began hitting the vending machines in the break room. Her stomach was becoming stretched out and she felt hungry sooner and sooner after a large meal.

When the weekends came there were three evenings to be filled. If Nat did not take Alex out to dinner, then she and Jordan would either order in or go out too. Either way she went to bed feeling pleasantly stuffed and was becoming accustomed to the pleasure, like Thanksgiving every night.

After four weeks it was again Friday evening. Nat and Alex were driving to Nat's parent's house the next morning for a long weekend. Alex was packing, she was only wearing a t-shirt and panties, many of her clothes had become too tight over the last month. Alex at first was concerned with her weight gain. She almost thought about going back to her old eating habits and working out routine. But she remembered the hard looks and biting tongue of what she hoped would be her future mother in law. That and the new intensity she sensed from Nat. It seemed the more she ate in front of him and the more pounds started to stick to her body, the more amorous Nat became.

Alex put in her bag some panties, bras, a couple of sexy (though now tight) camisoles, her bikini bathing suit, sweat pants, and the last pair of jeans that kind of fit. Her belly now hung over the waist band, shoes and t-shirts. Nat's folks lived in Florida and it was always hot at their house, but they did have their own pool. Alex had gotten a little winded getting her things together and packing. She patted her new three inches she had added to her waist and thought, "I am so out of shape in just a month of overeating, I hope Nat's mom will notice all this weight I have gained. I feel so fat!" 

Alex had gained nearly fifteen pounds in four weeks of glorious over indulgence.

Nat and Alex pulled up to his parent's house. His Dad met them at the door and hugged them both. He liked Alex, though he too thought her too slim for Nat. He felt the difference in Alex's figure right way. "Why don't you too go settle in to your rooms, get your swimsuits on and meet your mom and I out by the pool."

Nat and Alex went to their respective bedrooms. Dad went out to the pool. Mom asked, "So are Natty and Alex here dear?" 

"Yes honey they are." 

Mom sighed, "I wish Natty had found a plumper girl, Alex is so skinny, I really don't like her so skinny." 

Dad replied, "Dear you might be surprised, I gave Nat and Alex a hug, when I met them at the door, I am sure that Alex has gained some weight!" 

"Really!, Well we'll see in a minute."

Just then Alex followed by Nat admiring Alex's now plumped and rounder bottom cheeks, walked out to the pool area. Alex was a sight, she was wearing a bikini that was now three sizes too small. The tight, black panty cut into Alex newly grown loves handled, belly and bottom, creating a wonderful role all the way around her abdomen. Her thighs were plumper, now rubbing together when she walked. Her modest boobs were noticeably plumper and her whole body seamed to jiggle!

Dad was in awe, "Alex dear, don't you look wonderful." 

He winked at Nat, who had a big smile on his face. Mom smiled too, thinking finally she has gained some weight! I have to admit she looks very cute with her little tummy and bottom." 

"Hello, dears!" Mom said. Why don't you two have a swim and then we will have lunch."

Nat and Alex got in the pool and lounged near the edge their backs to Mom and Dad. Nat had has hand on Alex's bottom kneading it. Nat said , "Alex you look fantastic, what did you do?" 

Alex smiled, "I started eating!"

Just then Mom called out, "Lunch you two, Dad and I are hungry." 

Nat and Alex hoisted themselves out of the pool and walked over to the patio table, now covered with rich, heavy foods. Still dripping wet they were about to sit down, when Mom said, "Alex, dear would you sit next to me?" 

Alex smiled, thinking "Jordan was so right!" 

"I would love to sit next to you," she replied. She plopped herself down, making sure Nats Mom noticed her bottom cheeks pushing through the opening in the back of the chair.

Mom, of course, served Alex, huge portions. Alex knew this weekend would "seal the deal" with Nat's mom, so she gorged herself. She let his Mom serve her anything she wanted to and she ate everything put in front of her. Alex's stomach had become so stretched out over the four weeks of deliberate overeating that her capacity for food was amazing!

After nearly an hour of binging bliss, Mom was satisfied that Alex's weight gain was no fluke. Alex slouched back in her chair, her engorged belly sticking out well past her boobs, round and taught. Nat said, Alex, babe would you like to soak in the Jacuzzi?" 

<Burp!>  Oh excuse me, Mom that meal was fantastic, I am so full right now. I would love to soak in the hot tub! I need to digest this wonderful lunch so I will be ready for dinner!" 

That comment really endeared her with Nat's mom. Alex got up feigning just a bit of difficultly of being so full. She deliberately bumped her belly against Mom's shoulder as she "squeezed" by to get to the Jacuzzi with Nat. 

"Oh excuse me Mom, my tummy is so full, I didn't realize how far it was sticking out!" Giggled Alex. 

Mom smiled and gently patted Alex bloated belly. "Oh that is okay dear, I just love young women with nice full bellies."

Nat took Alex's hand and went to the Jacuzzi, Alex feigned waddling and she stuck out her abdomen as much as she could. She and Nat eased themselves into the hot, soothing water. While maid cleared and Mom and Dad went inside to get out of the heat, Nat kissed Alex hard on the lips. "Alex, you look so hot right now! Mom made you eat so much! I can't believe it. Thank you so much for humoring her. I think she really likes you!" 

Alex smiled leaning against the wall, her belly being caressed by the hot water and bubbles. "You are welcome Nat, dearest, but to tell you the truth, I really enjoyed myself! I really love to eat now!" 

Nat was rubbing her belly. She purred "Oh honey that feels soooo good. I can't believe how much I ate today, but is was so good!"

Nat and Alex spent the rest of the day in and out of the pool and Jacuzzi. Alex stuck out her belly and Nat touched or poked it every chance he got.

Alex sat next to Mom for dinner too. They two talked, drank wine, giggled and of course stuffed themselves. After a huge dinner and dessert which Alex had seconds of, they all got up and went to the living room. Alex's jeans had been un-zipped during her second gorge of the day. Her round, bloated belly, bulged over the waist band of her tight, straining panty and out to her thighs thru the opening for the zipper. Her t-shirt rode up three inches on her belly driving Nat wild. Alex had several glasses of wine and had a good buzz on. She sat on the couch playing with her bulging belly, giggling.

Mom suggested, "Nat dear, why don't I help Alex to bed, I think she has had enough tonight." 

Alex looked up blurry eyed and burped. "Oh I think that is a great idea,< hic>." 

Nat helped is engorged girlfriend up off the couch and helped her waddle to her room, copping a feel, whenever his mom was not looking, making Alex giggle. 

Mom helped Alex get out of her tight clothes and in just panties and a t-shirt she helped her into bed. "There you are dear, you just go to sleep, I want to talk to you later." 

"Thank you so much for your hospitality, I hope you're not upset with me for eating and drinking so much tonight." Alex apologized,

Not at all, dear. It was a pleasure eating with you tonight." Nats mom responded.

Mom waddled back to the living room where Nat and dad were chatting. Nat said, "Mom and Dad I would like to marry Alex, with your blessings of course." 

Dad was delighted, he liked Alex even before she gained weight. But Mom said, " I need just a little more time with her, Natty, but I think she will be fine."

The three went off to bed a short time later.

Around one o'clock in the morning, Alex was awakened by something soft pressing on her. At first she thought it might be Nat coming for some fun, but to her surprise it was his Mom belly sagging out from under her night gown. 

"Alex, dear are you awake?" Alex touched her soft belly and giggled, "Yes Mom I am." 

Mom laughed at the feel of Alex touching her belly, "Let's have a little heart to heart and a binge dear." 

Alex, now recovered from her earlier gorge was hungry again and giggled "I would love, to, I'm starving!"

Mom and Alex went to the kitchen, where mom pulled out pecan pies and tubs of ice cream. The giggled and laid into the rich, rich desserts. Between mouthfuls they talked, "Alex, dear, do you want to marry my Natty?" 

Alex started to cry, "Yes, Yes, a thousand times yes! I love Nat, he is so sweet and I know he loves me!" 

"I know you do dear, as soon as I saw this." Patting Alex, now bulging belly, " I knew you loved him. So when did you decide to gain weight?" 

Alex giggled, "After our last visit I was at the pool with my girlfriend. I told her about the visit and she suggested that I put on some weight. I started that day and to tell you the truth I love it! I love to eat now so much. I love what I have done to my figure too. The feel of my body jiggling with every step is such a turn on, it makes me want to eat even more!" 

Alex pulled up the stained and straining t-shirt and slapped her bulging belly. Nats mom smiled with approval. "Dear you have my blessing! Now let's finish up and get our stuffed tummies back to bed!"

The two waddled back to their respective bedrooms, Mom hugged her new protégé and then had fun poking her belly.

The next morning a sticky Alex padded into the kitchen, dressed in just her bikini bottoms and the t-shirt. Nat looked up from his pancakes, "Hey Alex, good morning! Did you sleep okay?" 

Alex giggled patting her rounder belly, "Yes Nat I did!" 

Mom turned to Nat, "Natty dearest, don't you have a question for Alex?" 

Nat blushed and so did Alex. "Alex will you marry me?" 

Alex screamed, "Oh Yes, Yes Nat I love you so much.

After hugs and kisses, Mom fed Alex a huge breakfast. Alex waddled to her room, showered and struggled into her last pair of panties. Mom knocked, "Alex, do you need something to wear dear, you have been such a good eater this weekend." 

Alex giggled, opened the robe with her bulging, round belly sticking out over her tight panty, and patted her belly, "Yes Mom I do, nothing fits anymore!"

Nat and Alex drove home to their respective condos. Mom and Alex binged all day starting to plan on the wedding. Nat had already had an engagement ring; he got it when he noticed Alex gaining weight.

When the couple previously arrived at Nat's parent's house, Alex had weighed one hundred and four pounds. When Alex finally waddled to the car to drive home full of rich treats she ate with Nat' Mom she weight one hundred and twenty four pounds! She gained another five pounds in 


The next morning Alex struggled to pull on her bikini, now cutting deep line into Alex's now very chubby body. She walked making sure to cause her body to jiggle down to the pool. Jordan was dozing on a chaise and Alex walked up and blocked the sun, "Hey sleepy head, look what I got!" 

Jordan looked up and gasped, "Oh my Alex, you really have gained a ton; your belly is huge! You are bursting out of that bikini!" 

Alex held up her hand and Jordan gasped again, "A ring, oh it is awesome! And its huge!" 

She giggled, "So I was right, wasn't I?" 

Alex patted her soft, round belly, making it jiggle, "You were so right!"


----------



## Britt Reid (Jan 5, 2013)

bump for a newly migrated and edited tale by one of our veteran contributors


----------



## morepushing13 (Jan 15, 2013)

awesome story, would love to see where this goes!


----------

